# Schecter Banshee Series Discussion



## Cobhc221 (Mar 13, 2014)

we've all knew this day would come. 

Schecter Finally stepped up to the plate and brought us quality guitars this year for 2014 and my god do they all look pretty! Banshee

its really awesome for a company to be able to let you choose whether you'd like a trem or a non trem, Active or passive pickups and finally the choice of 6,7 and 8 string guitars.

i've recently played the Banshee FR 6 model and my god the neck felt like rubbing a fine Brazilian ass man. 

i do like the approach of putting thick maple caps and 5 piece maple walnut necks. 

i can't seem to find one thing bad about the guitar at all when i was playing one.

please leave you're experience with this model if you've played one or currently own one!


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 13, 2014)

> a fine Brazilian ass man



Yeah that can be a problem in Brazil. 

Back to guitars, if those make it to Europe I'm tempted.


----------



## Fhtagn (Mar 13, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> Yeah that can be a problem in Brazil.
> 
> Back to guitars, if those make it to Europe I'm tempted.



Me too ! Not about rubbing butts, but sticks... 
New Schecter are expected in april/may in France (see MetalGuitar news on FB)


----------



## chopeth85 (Mar 13, 2014)

I have purchased a 8 string lefty passive model and it supposed to arrive in a week so as soon as i can, ill make a review !


----------



## patrick2099 (Mar 13, 2014)

I became interested in the Banshee-6 Passive recently, but cannot find a lot of reviews or clips with them. There are also no Schecter dealers close to me, to actually try one myself.

Some of the listings show the '59/JB pickups and some show the Sentient/Nazgul. Is the first combo on the 2013 models and the latter on the 2014 models? 

On paper, this looks like an awesome guitar. I just wish there was some more info out there on it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 13, 2014)

The 2013 passive models use the JB/'59 combo. The newer 2014 models use the Nazgul/Sentient.


----------



## patrick2099 (Mar 13, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The 2013 passive models use the JB/'59 combo. The newer 2014 models use the Nazgul/Sentient.



Thanks for confirming that. I wonder why there are almost no reviews of the 2013 model out there. It would be nice to compare the sound of the different pickups between the 2013 and 2014 models, or to just get any type of overall review.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 13, 2014)

Hows about this?


----------



## Zado (Mar 13, 2014)

Fhtagn said:


> Me too ! Not about rubbing butts, but sticks...
> New Schecter are expected in april/may in France (see MetalGuitar news on FB)


I fear to see prices,seriously


----------



## littledoc (Mar 13, 2014)

I think they look great overall - ebony boards, quality hardware, nice finishes including the faux natural binding. Only thing that gives me reservations about nabbing one is the rather bulky neck heel. These guitars would undoubtedly be nicer if they took a cue from Ibanez in their neck joint design. Still, overall the features for the price are quite nice.

One minor gripe I have is that the offset dots are messed up on the sevens and eights. They're perfectly aligned on the left side of the fretboard on the sixers, but on the sevens they're sort of under the E string, and on the 8s they're between the E and A strings. They obviously used the same machine to stamp all the guitars. A minor quibble, and heywhatdoyouexpectonasub$1kguitar, but kind of lame nonetheless.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 13, 2014)

Something tells me it was actually intentional. Look at the KM-7, they're also off on the lower frets.


----------



## patrick2099 (Mar 14, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hows about this?





Thanks. That is one of the only ones that I could find. I really wanted to hear one with the passive pickups in it. There are a few on YouTube and a few reviews out there.

Hopefully there will be some more videos/reviews for the 2014 model as people start acquiring them.


----------



## feraledge (Mar 14, 2014)

I played a 2013 Banshee 6 FR with EMGs and it was absolutely fantastic. I have nothing bad to say about it. Considering how cheap those are going for ($600 NEW on ebay), I would snatch one up in a second if I needed another bolty super strat. Unfortunately I don't...


----------



## Cobhc221 (Mar 15, 2014)

chopeth85 said:


> I have purchased a 8 string lefty passive model and it supposed to arrive in a week so as soon as i can, ill make a review !



thats sick!


----------



## Cobhc221 (Mar 15, 2014)

patrick2099 said:


> I became interested in the Banshee-6 Passive recently, but cannot find a lot of reviews or clips with them. There are also no Schecter dealers close to me, to actually try one myself.
> 
> Some of the listings show the '59/JB pickups and some show the Sentient/Nazgul. Is the first combo on the 2013 models and the latter on the 2014 models?
> 
> On paper, this looks like an awesome guitar. I just wish there was some more info out there on it.



well im going to be making a short review on it Saturday. 

im just going to go over how it looks, feels and plays. im going to try to keep it under 5mins or so.


----------



## Cobhc221 (Mar 15, 2014)

littledoc said:


> I think they look great overall - ebony boards, quality hardware, nice finishes including the faux natural binding. Only thing that gives me reservations about nabbing one is the rather bulky neck heel. These guitars would undoubtedly be nicer if they took a cue from Ibanez in their neck joint design. Still, overall the features for the price are quite nice.
> 
> One minor gripe I have is that the offset dots are messed up on the sevens and eights. They're perfectly aligned on the left side of the fretboard on the sixers, but on the sevens they're sort of under the E string, and on the 8s they're between the E and A strings. They obviously used the same machine to stamp all the guitars. A minor quibble, and heywhatdoyouexpectonasub$1kguitar, but kind of lame nonetheless.



i actually like the bulky heel on the guitar. im from that perspective of that a huge guitar heel gives the guitar alot of chunk. kinda like paul gilbert says haha. also i own an old 89 RG550 with the bulky heel so im used to it.


----------



## thedonal (Mar 16, 2014)

That heel does look rather large.

But I'm fairly pleasantly surprised. With the Banshee name, I was expecting something looking a bit more...well BC Rich!


----------



## aneurysm (Mar 16, 2014)

I would love to get my Hands on one of the 7 Banshees ! Curious how they compare to the Iron Label Series !


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 16, 2014)

I rather enjoy the look of that purple one Nikki Stringfield has. I might just be willing to kill someone for it. (Purple quilt? Yes please.) Not sure if it's any different than anything else schecter is offering, but the quilt/color looks nicer than any of the images I've seen on Schecter's page.


----------



## chopeth85 (Mar 18, 2014)

heres the link of the mini review i have made for the 8s model :

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...755-ngd-schecter-banshee-8-lefty-passive.html


----------



## Cobhc221 (Mar 19, 2014)

aneurysm said:


> I would love to get my Hands on one of the 7 Banshees ! Curious how they compare to the Iron Label Series !



that would be interesting!


----------



## ToneLab (Mar 21, 2014)

I bought a 2014 6 string active with the hipshot. I have nothing but good things to say about it. First it looks awesome. I was really nervous when it showed up it would have that fake looking veneer on it. The top on it - I got the red - looks amazing and the cream binding looks really good too. It really exceeded my expectations in looks. It is probably my best looking guitar I would say now (setting aside brand and price bias). Playing wise - it is probably my best playing guitar as well and the tones have been really good. The neck is more comfortable to me than any of my other more expensive guitars and the tones are as good. Rythym tones definitely as good, leads are close. For the price I think it's an awesome guitar. Highly recommended.


----------



## Fhtagn (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks ToneLab ! Any pics so far to show us - and make us more envious ?


----------



## tastehbacon (Mar 26, 2014)

They look sexy as hell, haven't played one yet though ;l


----------



## xCaptainx (Mar 28, 2014)

I've just recently joined the Schecter artist lineup and I have a banshee 6 passive coming my way. Expect a full NGD thread once it's here!


----------



## chandler1389 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank god it was just a Brazilian dudes ass you rubbed

these are looking realy good if a little expensive, where exactly are these being made?

Damn man just looked up pricing for these and they range from 700 to 750 and that's hitting 1000 series ltd territory.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2014)

Why do they appear expensive? They're made in the same exact factory as the LTD Deluxe series.


----------



## Letuchy (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks like banshee are cool/modern spec guitar series.


----------



## TheDraeg (Sep 1, 2015)

My apologies for the extreme necro-bump of this thread, but I think it's important to share this with my digital guitar buddies:
Sweetwater is currently selling the 2014 models of the Banshee 7 Active for less than $450. (!)
Yes I bought one even though it's the last thing I need right now lol


----------



## Zado (Sep 1, 2015)

....and so they are gonna restyle them for real





Of course no &#8364; based shop will do the same, and considering the number of models thomann currently has they probably have stopped getting schecs too


----------



## Nlelith (Sep 2, 2015)

Less than $450 for a Banshee? F_u_ck me sideways, that's a great deal. I'd be tempted, if I didn't have passive FR version heading my way


----------



## Millul (Sep 2, 2015)

Zado said:


> ....and so they are gonna restyle them for real
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zado, at that price you'll still be saving money if you order from the USA..do it, we know you can't resist the temptation!


----------



## Zado (Sep 2, 2015)

Millul said:


> Zado, at that price you'll still be saving money if you order from the USA..do it, we know you can't resist the temptation!



That's for sure, but I still am kinda resistent

Also,a shop here is selling the new Traditional Standard for about 350-380,which is CRAZY good


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 2, 2015)

TheDraeg said:


> My apologies for the extreme necro-bump of this thread, but I think it's important to share this with my digital guitar buddies:
> Sweetwater is currently selling the 2014 models of the Banshee 7 Active for less than $450. (!)
> Yes I bought one even though it's the last thing I need right now lol




See... I knew that nothing good could possibly come from me joining this forum. 

So of the four Banshees that Sweetwater had... they now have only three. 

One is on the way to my house right now! I couldn't resist and my fiance was asleep... What was I supposed to do??? I shouldn't be left with a CC unsupervised! It wasn't my fault! I'm weak! 

Anyway.. Can't wait to get busy with this thing.


----------



## Spicypickles (Sep 2, 2015)

How's the fret access and general feel of the sevens? I'm seriously debating getting one......


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 2, 2015)

Spicypickles said:


> How's the fret access and general feel of the sevens? I'm seriously debating getting one......



At least from what I've found... the 7 string guitars feel very very similar to the 6 strings ( if comparing same year Ibanez 6 to Ibanez 7/ Jackson 6 to Jackson 7/ etc). I would actually say "more comfortable" at least regarding the 7's that I've played. Ibanez and Jackson both make affordable 7-string axes with very thin and comfortable neck profiles. I expect that my Schecter Banshee will feel very similar to my other diamond series 6'ers but haven't held it yet. 

Reason I feel that 7's are more comfortable is due to the width of the fret-board. I don't have huge hands yet I don't have any issues reaching the bottom ( top) string. I also feel ( although it may just be all in my head) that bends are more manageable on the wider neck of a seven. 

I'm pretty inexperienced in the world of 7-strings so maybe someone much wiser will have better insight but at least for me my sevens are what I play constantly now... after playing nothing but 6's my entire life. Seven's are so awesome that it's not even funny.


----------



## Spicypickles (Sep 2, 2015)

I have paul gilbert/buckethead hands, so ive always preferred the wide boards. Once approval passes the female of the household, I shall be taking the plunge.


----------



## Dantas (Sep 2, 2015)

Spicypickles said:


> How's the fret access and general feel of the sevens? I'm seriously debating getting one......



As a owner of a Banshee 7 (w/ passive pups and hipshot bridge), I really dig the overall feel of the guitar. I also own an Ibanez RG721, and maaaybe it's a tad more confortable playing while standing up than the Ibanez (maybe I like the extra meat of the neck, because it's a 7 string), but this opinion can be a little biased. Also, there's no neck dive so far. 

The compound radius makes the neck kinda fat looking in the upper fret access, but nonetheless it's very confortable. Definetly one of the best priced guitars around for sure.


----------



## Zado (Sep 2, 2015)

Dantas said:


> As a owner of a Banshee 7 (w/ passive pups and hipshot bridge), I really dig the overall feel of the guitar. I also own an Ibanez RG721, and maaaybe it's a tad more confortable playing while standing up than the Ibanez (maybe I like the extra meat of the neck, because it's a 7 string), but this opinion can be a little biased. Also, there's no neck dive so far.
> 
> The compound radius makes the neck kinda fat looking in the upper fret access, but nonetheless it's very confortable. Definetly one of the best priced guitars around for sure.



if you had to purchase only one out of the two what would you pick up?


----------



## Jorock (Sep 2, 2015)

Would love a 7 with a floating trem!


----------



## big_aug (Sep 3, 2015)

$448 is a damn good deal. My problem is that I just got a Boden OS 7 that is so damn light its unreal. These guitars are literally almost twice as heavy.


----------



## Dantas (Sep 3, 2015)

Zado said:


> if you had to purchase only one out of the two what would you pick up?



After having both guitars for 2 months, I would take the Schecter. Mostly because you have better specs for the money, even though I love the Ibanez.


----------



## NeglectedField (Sep 3, 2015)

Andertons.co.uk currently doing them at £499 a pop.

Haven't tried one, but tried a KM-6 which is not dissimilar and that was sick.


----------



## androponic (Sep 3, 2015)

The Andertons deal is only on the 6 string passive versions. The sweetwater deal is on the 7 and 8 string active versions.


----------



## CRaul87 (Sep 3, 2015)

I ....in' pulled the trigger on the this !!

Expect NGD and review


----------



## Zado (Sep 3, 2015)

Dantas said:


> After having both guitars for 2 months, I would take the Schecter. Mostly because you have better specs for the money, even though I love the Ibanez.



Great,thanks man!


----------



## Zado (Sep 3, 2015)

Awww I should do the same too  but then again,what if the 2016 ones will display traditional headstockand HSS configuration,and maybe solid finish as well?


----------



## CRaul87 (Sep 3, 2015)

HSS on a Schecter? Who knows how long you'll have to wait.. )


----------



## ThePIGI King (Sep 3, 2015)

Zado said:


> Awww I should do the same too  but then again,what if the 2016 ones will display traditional headstockand HSS configuration,and maybe solid finish as well?



Part of me wants that, but the other part hopes that they keep the same layout as now. I personally love this series and want an 8 in it so hard. I like bolt necks and it's their best bolt neck series...


----------



## Zado (Sep 3, 2015)

CRaul87 said:


> HSS on a Schecter? Who knows how long you'll have to wait.. )



According to what they said,about 5 months


> Part of me wants that, but the other part hopes that they keep the same layout as now. I personally love this series and want an 8 in it so hard. I like bolt necks and it's their best bolt neck series...


Probably the current model will remain,maybe slightly changed...they need to add more flat body bolt on guitars,that's for sure


----------



## Dantas (Sep 3, 2015)

Zado said:


> Awww I should do the same too  but then again,what if the 2016 ones will display traditional headstockand HSS configuration,and maybe solid finish as well?



I like the way they are....the Banshee's are the poor man's Juggernaut


----------



## Zado (Sep 3, 2015)

Dantas said:


> I like the way they are....the Banshee's are the poor man's Juggernaut



Isn't the Juggernaut the spoiled's kids RG?


----------



## Cobhc221 (Sep 3, 2015)

Zado said:


> Isn't the Juggernaut the spoiled's kids RG?



REKT


----------



## Spacestationfive (Sep 4, 2015)

Spicypickles said:


> I have paul gilbert/buckethead hands, so ive always preferred the wide boards. Once approval passes the female of the household, I shall be taking the plunge.





It was such a great deal that I decided to ask for forgiveness rather than permission...

It arrived this morning!







I may do an NGD but probly not. The only thing I would want to really say about it is that now I get why people like the Hipshots so much, when I started to play it was the first bridge I've never "felt" while playing.


----------



## Kobalt (Sep 4, 2015)

Tremendous value for the money.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot, TheDraeg. Just got a big ol box of fun because of you. 

Haven't even fired it up yet but the neck feels fantastic and it looks killer. I got the trans black. Very nice looking/ feeling axe... regardless of the price. Great deal all the way around.. as long as it sounds good. 

I hate to let my Ibanez go to make room for this one but doing so will put about $500 back into my pocket.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 5, 2015)

Thomann appears to be blowing them out too.

Schecter Banshee 6 Active CRB - Thomann France

For this price it's likely one of the best deals you can get.


----------



## Zado (Sep 5, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> Thomann appears to be blowing them out too.
> 
> Schecter Banshee 6 Active CRB - Thomann France
> 
> For this price it's likely one of the best deals you can get.



...and still sux  For Italy it's about 820 shipped,for that price it's still better going with US purchase...fo that price I guess I should stick for a jackson pro


----------



## CRaul87 (Sep 6, 2015)

And they are ALL GONE from Sweetwater now good thing I acted fast, the waiting is KILLING ME!


----------



## androponic (Sep 6, 2015)

Sweetwater still has the 8 string version at 458.00 in trans black. Im sure they will be gone soon.


----------



## Nlelith (Sep 7, 2015)

Wait, 8-strings went on sale too? I'm gassing for these as well... Probably won't last long in stock, it's a killer deal.


----------



## Masoo2 (Sep 7, 2015)

Really not sure if I should pick up the 8 or not.

I mean, some new strings and a new bridge pickup would really bring my RG8WNF to life. Love how it plays.

Then again, the Banshee is made in Korea, features an ebony board, and has a nice flamed maple top.

Decisions decisions.


----------



## Zado (Sep 7, 2015)

Masoo2 said:


> Really not sure if I should pick up the 8 or not.
> 
> I mean, some new strings and a new bridge pickup would really bring my RG8WNF to life. Love how it plays.
> 
> ...


Get da bansheee!


----------



## TheDraeg (Sep 7, 2015)

Man, these Banshees really are great. I'm so glad I was able to get the word out to some of you.


----------



## androponic (Sep 7, 2015)

All that sweetwater has left is 2 of the 8 string banshees. Better move quick.
I got in on the 7 in purple and an 8 in black. Such a steal.


----------



## Spicypickles (Sep 8, 2015)

Welp, I was totally going to grab one but on the way home blew out a tire and caused some damage. So 400 dollars anyways - no guitar.


Hope you's guys enjoy yours!


----------



## androponic (Sep 8, 2015)

As of this morning, all of the ones that were on special at sweetwater are gonzo..


----------



## Matt_D_ (Sep 8, 2015)

Yep, i got one of the 7string purples


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 8, 2015)

I think that all of the last 7's and 8's were gobbled up by nothing but SSO members. 

Wolf-pack... meet terror stricken bunnies/ Terror stricken bunnies... meet wolf pack. 

:burp:


----------



## runbirdman (Sep 8, 2015)

I picked up one of the eights, should be here on Thursday. I had to have it delivered to a UPS store so I can pick it up and try and sneak it past my wife. She is good at noticing new guitars based solely on the color and I have never owned a black guitar, so we'll see how long the ruse holds up.


----------



## CRaul87 (Sep 9, 2015)

It's arriving tomorrow. 
Damn my country taxed the living .... out of me to get this thing in. 
Not only do they tax the WAT out of the instrument but out of the shipment as well witch doesn't make any sense what so ever.... Whatever... still cheaper than any other place even within EU by a great margin so no complaint there.

I swear I have to find a local luthier if such a thing even exists in Romania for my next guitar, .... is ridonculous !

If this guitar dissapoints I'm in for some long therapy


----------



## Dantas (Sep 9, 2015)

CRaul87 said:


> It's arriving tomorrow.
> Damn my country taxed the living .... out of me to get this thing in.
> Not only do they tax the WAT out of the instrument but out of the shipment as well witch doesn't make any sense what so ever.... Whatever... still cheaper than any other place even within EU by a great margin so no complaint there.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I know the feelling, since my country also has some stiff taxes regarding imports.

I had some intonation problems at first with my Banshee 7 (the famous 'floopy low A'), but reading here the threads about this problem, I put some thicker strings (64' for the low A), and fixed it.

The worst thing is panicking when a guitar at first disappoints you. Take it to your trusty luthier, and it will be alright. The luthier I took mine at first didn't fixed the intonation problem of the low A, which made me very frustated....but as I said above, researching here made me find the solution for my problem


----------



## CRaul87 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you for the moral support. Yeah that first impression can make you or break you. I'm hoping for the best though.


----------



## CRaul87 (Sep 10, 2015)

Guitar is HERE!
Initial impressions are very good! Expect NGD and review.


----------



## androponic (Sep 10, 2015)

Looks like zzounds.com has these on sale in the 7 and 8 strings, active and passive versions... for 499.95 and 549.95. This is still a killer deal so im sure they wont last long. I guess the model is being closed out. Great savings.


----------



## CRaul87 (Sep 10, 2015)

NGD, pictures and video review here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ew-schecter-banshee-7-active.html#post4440122


----------

